# What Bangladesh company sells the best quality hoodies?



## Anericanrose79 (Dec 31, 2021)

Looking for a quality hoodie zip and pullover! I have no idea how to begin a search for an overseas company that I can rely on… would love quality, and great color options. Thank you!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You have _no_ idea at all ... except it _must_ come from Bangladesh? 

Ignoring country of origin considerations, as most brands are sourced from multiple countries, I recommend International Trading Company (ITC). They have quite a few fabric choices, but since I'm printing on them, I prefer the 80% cotton / 20% polyester hoodies with a 100% cotton face. SS4500 and SS4500Z are the mid-weight 8.5 oz version. Nice price point, and they print well, no issues with sublimation from the polyester when curing since the face is 100% cotton. The IND4000 and IND4000Z are a heavy-weight hoodie, 10 oz. The hood is double the fabric, so 20 oz. Surface is fantastic. These are the best hoodies ever--but, are a bit too warm and heavy for some markets/climates, so I end up using the aforementioned 8.5 oz hoodie. S&S carries them. If you get into the heather colors, the polyester content goes up, so avoiding sublimation may not be as easy, but it wasn't a problem for me when I printed some heather colors, including charcoal heather, which is pretty dark. I believe you can also order these direct from ITC.


----------

